
Show HN: OS – GitHub issues to help beginners make their first pull request - bukinoshita
https://open-source.now.sh/
======
thewhitetulip
As someone who spent 2yrs trying to figure out how FOSS projects work, I would
like to extend help to any newcomer who is interested in contributing to FOSS
projects, I have one of my own which you can contribute to,

Feel free to contact me, repo:
[https://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks)

email sapatil@live.com

------
daurnimator
See also [http://up-for-grabs.net/](http://up-for-grabs.net/)

------
farhanpatel
Mozilla has
[https://www.joshmatthews.net/bugsahoy/](https://www.joshmatthews.net/bugsahoy/)

Feel free to contribute!

------
splitbrain
I saw something, but the filters didn't work. Tried a reload, now it's 500.

------
mpolichette
It would be nice to see the project on the card also... Not sure if that was a
design decision, but its really unclear to just have something like 'Add
react' as the title without a little more info.

------
jmknoll
This looks nice, but it's not clear to me what it actually does. Is it just a
list of github issues with first-time-only tags?

I would add some about information to make it clearer to the user what the
benefit of this app is.

~~~
buovjaga
Yep, seems to be helping out with this idea:
[http://www.firsttimersonly.com/](http://www.firsttimersonly.com/)

------
iDemonix
I'm guessing HN has killed this? I see a load of filters I can't change as
well as tiles with placeholders instead of data...

~~~
masukomi
yup. can't change language or anything else, which makes this kinda useless.
:(

------
iansowinski
Filters don't work, but idea is nice :)

~~~
bukinoshita
Unfortunately this was due rate limit on Github

------
newsat13
500 Internal Server Error.

